# So let me make sure I have this right re: triple to double conversion



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

From searching this topic, it seems that I can switch a Campy 9 spd triple (Veloce) to a 10 spd double by changing the front derailleur, BB and crankset? So... the shifters I can picture working because it is limited by the cable length. It just keeps on clicking. But the rear derailleur isn't limited to 9 clicks or movements?

As for the cranks, I read here that the Veloce triple square taper BB has the same spindle length as the Centaur double BB so if I upgraded to a Centaur crankset, it will work. True dat?


----------



## RussellS (Feb 1, 2010)

New crank and bottom bracket needed. Current triple front derailleur will likely work just fine with a double crankset. Assuming its an older square taper crankset, I am 100% positive you will want a new shorter bottom bracket spindle. If I recall correctly, double cranks took 111mm spindles. While the triples took either 115 or 118, I think. Might be off a bit on the numbers. But there were two lengths for triple, and one shorter length for double. You can use the longer triple spindle on the double. But your feet will be spread out more than necessary. And chainline will be off. As for the rear derailleur, it does not care whether its shifted by a 9 or 10 speed shifter. But of course, you do need to match the shifter, cassette, chain to either 9 or 10 speeds. Same cranks and derailleurs work with either 9 or 10.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*depends...*

If your triple parts are 2001 or newer, then the RD will work properly. Centaur cranks are currently power torque and come with the BB. Only an old Centaur crank would use a 111mm square taper spindle.

As already noted, you'd have to buy new shifters to convert to 10 speed.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

RussellS said:


> New crank and bottom bracket needed. Current triple front derailleur will likely work just fine with a double crankset.


Nope. The wider cage and geometry mating to a big ring farther outboard conspire against you. I couldn't get a Racing-T front derailleur to both reliably shift to my big ring and not dump the chain on my right crank arm when I swapped to a compact crankset. My Chorus CT front derailleur shifts flawlessly.



> As for the rear derailleur, it does not care whether its shifted by a 9 or 10 speed shifter.


Early 9 speed derailleurs (with conventional B-tension adjustment) share the 8 speed ratio and late 9 speed derailleurs (with adjustment on the lower pivot) share the 10 speed ratio.


----------

